# Antique Tools seen at Craft Antique Co-op in Rochester



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Another post tonight and another one to make me feel like a good samaritan because if you so choose (and supply the funds) I will go back on Monday, purchase, and ship these to you. I figured these are too good to pass up and since the market is very small, the prices are very low 









Toolbox























18" Wood Bailey Plane










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Another plane. I think it's walnut (pardon the fuzzy image.. the plane had some heft). If I recall, it said something like, 
"Fred something
something (guaranteed?)
something" 
I know.. that helps a lot!









Miter boxes and saws









Some seriously old clamps and other assorted items

















Some old planes with my ginormously-fat (its the camera angle, I swear!) hand for reference


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Is this the flea market on the left when heading to the farm market just before Rohrbach's?


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Up on Ridge Road (104) just west of Greece Ridge Mall.

In other news, Rohrbach's on Buffalo Road is at the end of the road I live on and just a few minutes from where I work.. Not sure if you mean that location or the one in the city


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Looks like a fun place to poke around in…


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

I should mention its not called the Craft and Antiques Co-op any more.. Its called The Shops On West Ridge


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

k, I know the place.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Roger that. That toolbox is all sorts of awesome..


----------

